# Social Welfare entitlements etc



## Baz (23 Apr 2003)

My company have just put a load of us on a three day week. What are our social welfare entitlements? What impact will this have on our PAYE etc? Some of us are married with dependants, some of us are single..


----------



## ClubMan (23 Apr 2003)

That is a difficult question to answer as a lot depends on the specific circumstances of each individual person affected. All I can suggest is that you contact the [broken link removed] and the Revenue to see how each of you are affected and what welfare/tax payments/credits you might be entitled to. The  and Department of Enterprise, Trade & Employment employment rights pages might also be worth reading.


----------

